# When Volvo Meets Peugeot



## tempra (Apr 27, 2008)

Spent a nice day with our family having a barbecue and a few beers, then an accident occurred around the corner.

This is what happens when a Peugeot bumps into a Volvo.

The police were actually chasing the Pug when the accident happened, and the occupants fled from the scene - one of them was captured, and the dogs were let out to find the other one.







A closer view of the impact area on the Volvo - note the scratched bumper and smashed indicator lense.






Looking from the other direction, I think the peugeot came off slightly worse :mrgreen:






This was about three hours ago, and they have now closed the road as it is a crime scene with pug still sat there. My guess is that it wasn't just a stolen car, as the number plates appear to have been changed - not very cleverly - as they have put a rear (yellow) number plate on the front, and a front (white) number plate on the rear.

Probably stolen for a robbery, but I expect the police noticed the incorrect plates and tried to stop them, I suppose that means that a volvo has more power than the police!


----------



## mdcrisp2000 (Apr 27, 2008)

That peugeot took a battering compared to the volvo! Volvos are obviously pretty tough cars...

And lmao @ stupid criminals getting the plates the wrong way round!


----------



## peterbj7 (Apr 27, 2008)

Depends on the angle of impact.  I once saw a Citroen largely demolish a Merc.

Where is that photo taken?  My UK home is Oxford, though I don't get there very often.


----------



## tempra (Apr 28, 2008)

peterbj7 said:


> Where is that photo taken?  My UK home is Oxford, though I don't get there very often.



Cutteslowe - near the park


----------



## ScottS (Apr 28, 2008)

I freakin love your cop cars!!!


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 28, 2008)

Bet they were from Didcot


----------



## lasershot (Apr 28, 2008)

Why don't Americans get yellow and blue authortive cars <.<

Very unfair 

Nice pictures though!


----------



## bytch_mynickname (Apr 29, 2008)

ScottS said:


> I freakin love your cop cars!!!


 
They sure are interesting, I will say that much. We need ones that fancy around here so we see them better...there is no way to miss one of those cars.


----------

